# Những bức ảnh nude gây xôn xao làng giải trí



## Xinh (23 Tháng tám 2012)

Có những tấm hình nude thực  sự đáng bị lên án nhưng bên cạnh đó là những tấm hình nghệ thuật thực  sự, tôn vinh vẻ đẹp trời cho đối với người phụ nữ.			 				 					Phim 24H cập nhật nhanh nhất các tin tức điện ảnh, chuyện hậu trường và thông tin nóng hổi về các Ngôi sao






 		 	               	 		 			 Cùng nhìn lại những tấm hình nude gây xôn xao showbiz trong và ngoài nước những ngày tháng 4 vừa qua:



 Nữ diễn viên Chu Ân của bộ phim _Anh hùng xạ điêu _cùng bạn trai thực hiện bức ảnh nude tình cảm  khi cô đang mang bầu 3 tháng. Có người đem chuyện phát ngôn trước đó  của Chu Ân khẳng định không “ăn cơm trước kẻng” để nhận xét cô là một  người đạo đức giả. Nhưng sự thật, chuyện có con trước khi cưới đã không  còn chuyện lạ của giới showbiz.​ 




 

 Nữ diễn viên Mạc Tiểu Kỳ gây chú ý với những cảnh nóng trong phim _Giày thêu _lại khiến cánh mày râu phải đứng ngồi không yên vì bộ ảnh cô lấy tấm vải che hờ hững lên cơ thể.​ 

 Trong khi đó, cựu hoa hậu quốc tế Trung  Quốc Đoạn Á Lan lại vô tư tung clip nude trong phòng tắm lên mạng, gây  nên làn sóng phẫn nộ đối với tất cả cộng đồng mạng.​ 

 Showbiz thế giới trong tháng 4 này cũng  ngập tràn việc người đẹp chụp ảnh nude. Trên tạp chí Allure số tháng 5,  người mẫu kỳ cựu Heidi Klum thực hiện một bức hình nude nghệ thuật. Mặc  dù đã trải qua 4 lần sinh nở, nữ hoàng đồ lót này vẫn giữ được vóc dáng  thon thả đầy cuốn hút.​ 

 Người dẫn chương trình Maria Menounos đã  từng rất sợ hãi khi nghĩ tới việc chụp ảnh nude nhưng cô đã tự đối diện  với nỗi sợ này bằng việc chụp một tấm hình nude gợi cảm trên tạp chí  Allure.​ 

 Cũng trên tạp chí Allure, nữ diễn viên Debra Messing của bộ phim Anh chàng số đỏ cũng đã cởi áo ở độ tuổi 43.​ 

 Trong *bộ ảnh nude đen trắng *này còn có sự tham gia của người mẫu kiêm diễn viên người Mỹ Leslie Bibb (ảnh trái) và người mẫu Morena Baccarin (ảnh phải)​ 

 Nếu những bức ảnh nude đen trắng trên tạp  chí Allure của các người đẹp Mỹ được thực hiện mang tính nghệ thuật thì  tấm ảnh sexy cởi phăng áo lót, lấy tay che ngực của nữ ca sĩ Rihanna tại  kỳ nghỉ Hawai vào những ngày giữa tháng 4 vừa qua lại bị đánh giá là  một hành động chỉ đơn giản là thích chơi trội.​ 

 Hay như nam diễn viên Mario Falcone sau  những phát ngôn sốc về chuyện lên giường với 500 phụ nữ là việc thực  hiện một tấm hình mát mẻ không mấy thiện cảm.​ 

 Mai Hải Anh nude vì biển lại một lần nữa  trở thành tâm điểm trên cộng đồng mạng xã hội với phát ngôn trên trang  facebook cá nhân: “Các người có dám nói rằng mình không xem hay không  thích hình nude? Tôi chụp nude có ảnh hưởng gây bất lợi hay hại ai  không?”. Kèm với đó là một tấm hình nude cô mới công bố.​ 

 Những _bức ảnh nude nghệ thuật _luôn  tôn vinh vẻ đẹp trường tồn của người phụ nữ và chân lý đó đã được nhiếp  ảnh gia Nguyễn Ngọc Thạch thể hiện trong bộ ảnh về người mẹ Tây Nguyên.  Tác giả Mai Anh đã rất đúng khi nhận xét: “Trên bầu ngực, trên cơ thể  người mẹ Tây Nguyên trong ảnh Nguyễn Ngọc Thạch, thời gian nạm vào những  nét vòng, những nét thoai thoải xếp gối vào nhau như dấu vết của những  con sóng ngàn đời xô vào bờ cát. Mẹ đã rút hết nhựa ngọt cho con, nên  trên cơ thể mẹ, chỉ còn lại những nếp hằn sâu như trên vỏ cây cổ thụ. Và  rồi từ đó, người xem cảm thấy vĩnh cửu biết bao vòng quay sinh tử của  đời người”.​ 
 		                     Quỳnh_An (Tổng hợp)


----------

